# Got my bike done, What do you think? *pics*



## Alwhite00 (Aug 23, 2009)

Been working on collecting parts for around a year, Nothing original except the wheels, frame & crank. I used BFK fenders, Schwinn grips & pedals, aftermanket seat and schwinn style sissy bar and clamps. (original was axle mount)  Made the seat post to allow for more height.  Frame was bent, Straightened that. Welded a new stem to the rear fork as it was broke off.
  I am pretty happy with it, I wanted one of these since I saw a new one when I was 10 (30 years ago)  I know it's not a 1,000 point resto but anyone I show it to does not know that. 

Just thought I'd share.

LK


----------



## mastronaut (Aug 23, 2009)

*Absolute*

sweetness! Looks like it'll be a blast to ride!


----------



## Monark52 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great job, looks like new! Have fun.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 24, 2009)

Great job on the bike,what is even better is the use of the locking saw horses for holding the bike.that is the best set up i have ever seen.went out and bought 2 and by cutting the legs down they work great on 26" bikes.


----------



## Alwhite00 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for the props, I am getting better at riding it but still need to master the "front wheel on the curb" thing.

LK


----------



## olevince (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey, great job on the bike!!  Have fun riding.


----------



## swingbikerider (Oct 19, 2009)

Great job, looks awesome! I had one of my Swing Bike frames powder coated what looks like that exact color about 5 years ago but haven't put the bike together yet. I have all the parts and should have it together by the end of this year(I've said that before). The only thing original on this one will be the frame. It has black 155mm 3 piece cranks with sealed bearings and a black Shimano Nexus 7 speed roller brake hub laced to an Alex DX-32 alloy rim. This will be my show Swinger, but if anything happens to my usual rider it will be its replacement.
  Keep on swingin'


----------



## swingbikerider (Oct 19, 2009)

That is also a very cool idea with the seat stem.....I like it!


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 24, 2014)

I have a orange (pristine one) that I have ridden in parades.  The crowd cheers when you fall, while showing off.  Did you see the old tube video where a swing bike opened up and a kid laying on a skateboard went between the wheels on his belly?


----------

